# Is there anything i can add to make my fragrance oil last?



## veronen (Nov 27, 2010)

tryed to make my body spray scent last longer than an hour. Is there anything I can do ? Does anyone have a good recipe for a long lasting body spray I can use? I have tryed four different body spray bases and they all don't last very long at all. I wanted to make gift baskets for christmas. thank you for your help=)


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have a scale? How much fragrance are you using to how much much base? Where is your fragrance from? Is it skin safe?


----------



## reesoaps (Aug 19, 2017)

I use Dendric salts to make my fragrances last longer.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 19, 2017)

Would a solid body perfume last longer?


----------



## lsg (Aug 19, 2017)

This is a very old thread.  The original poster is no longer active, here.


----------

